# SMARTWARE cd virtual inéjectable



## Alexia (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Après de multiples aller-retour avec Western digital, j'apprends que le cd virtual installé d'office sur leur disque dur externe 1 To NE PEUT PAS ÊTRE SUPPRIMÉ.

Je trouve inacceptable qu'en achetant une capacité de 1To, près de 700 Mo sont utilisés par ce logiciel qui, de plus, se trouve sur un cd virtuel que l'on ne peut éjecter de son bureau qu'en le démontant à chaque fois, par l'utilitaire de disque.

Si vous avez déjà eu ce problème, merci de me dire ce que vous avez fait, je trouve scandaleux de forcer le consommateur à garder un logiciel (payant de surcroît au bout d'un mois) qui prend de la place et qui oblige à faire des manipulations pour éjecter son disque dur.

_La réponse de Digital W : "Je suis désolé mais le lecteur virtuel ''SMARTWARE'' ne peut pas être supprimé mais désactivé."

_A chaque utilisation, mais ça, c'est pas précisé...


----------



## richard-deux (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si tu as vraiment besoin du logiciel mais tu peux effacer la partition via "utilitaire de disque".


----------



## Alexia (2 Février 2010)

La réponse de DW est claire, ON NE PEUT PAS LE SUPPRIMER, on ne peut, on doit le démonter à chaque fois, par l'utilitaire de disque. C'est pratique ça non??? Et surtout, ça mange 700 Mo de place, donc ils vendent un 1 To, mais ce n'est pas vrai...


----------



## digos (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai le même problème, je ne peut pas l'éjecter, mais j'ai utiliser "utilitaire de disque" et j'ai récuperer 999,5 Mo sur 1 To . Ca ne résoud pas le problème mais j'ai 2 partitions de 500 Mo.


----------



## Alexia (3 Février 2010)

Comment as-tu fait pour virer le cd virtual ? DW m'a dit que c'était impossible et j'ai tout essayé... :-((


----------



## richard-deux (5 Février 2010)

_Utilitaire de disque_ et effacer la partition du cd virtuel puis lorsque celui-ci est vide, réutilisez _utilitaire de disque_ pour supprimer la partition et en créer une seule.


http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html


----------



## Rom33 (19 Avril 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> _Utilitaire de disque_ et effacer la partition du cd virtuel puis lorsque celui-ci est vide, réutilisez _utilitaire de disque_ pour supprimer la partition et en créer une seule.
> 
> 
> http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html



Bonjour,

Je fais remonter ce topic car j'ai le même problème et je n'arrive pas à exécuter la procédure que tu proposes.

Edit: Je n'arrive pas à effacer la partition du cd virtuel car tout est grisé, on dirait que je n'ai pas les droits dessus. Comment faire? 

I need your help.


----------



## Alexia (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
appelles Digital Western (numéro sur leur site), ils m'ont guidé pas à pas par téléphone pour virer ce virtual cd et depuis, tout va bien, j'ai récupéré la place qu'il prenait et je l'ai définitivement viré du disque dur externe... 
Bon courage


----------



## Rom33 (19 Avril 2010)

Merci, ils sont fermés en ce moment, tu peux me dire en 2 mots comment tu as fait?


----------



## Alexia (19 Avril 2010)

Honnêtement, je ne saurai te dire mais les différentes procédures sont expliquées en ligne sur leur site, je pense qu'elles datent du début 2010, ils ont eu pas mal de plainte et ont dû rectifier le tir pour éviter de renvoyer des disques durs... donc, d'impossible à supprimer, le cd virtual est devenu possible à supprimer...incroyable non ?!!!
Désolée de ne pouvoir t'aider plus, mais au plus tard demain, tu auras la réponse !


----------



## richard-deux (20 Avril 2010)

Voilà la procédure à suivre: en anglais sur le site. 
http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/updates/?family=wdsmartwareutilitiesmac


----------



## ultrasky (12 Juin 2010)

j'ai appliqué cette procédure suivant le lien de richarddeux et ça marche nickel! Merci


----------



## JediMac (15 Août 2010)

Et si dès fois on voulait réutiliser le logiciel WD SmartWare , comment fait-on ?
J'ai suivi les consignes de WD en pensant qu'il s'agissait juste d'un truc cosmétique pour virer l'icône du CD virtuel. Du coup, je ne peux plus ouvrir WD SmartWare et je ne trouve pas comment remonter le CD virtuel.
La commande "Monter le CD" proposée via l'icône de la barre de menu ne déclenche rien.

Merci


----------



## JediMac (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu tout seul la réponse à ma question puisque l'application WD SmartWare a fini par bien vouloir s'ouvrir tout seul alors qu'après avoir désactivé le CD virtuel ce n'était plus le cas, d'où ma précédente question.
En fait, ce logiciel n'a pas besoin que le CD virtuel monte.


----------



## munkyno (19 Mai 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Voilà la procédure à suivre: en anglais sur le site.
> http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/updates/?family=wdsmartwareutilitiesmac



J'ai eu le même soucis et il a été résolut pas cette procédure.
Merci !!


----------



## boris_b (26 Juillet 2012)

munkyno a dit:


> J'ai eu le même soucis et il a été résolut pas cette procédure.
> Merci !!



Bonjour à tous, malheureusement ce n'est pas mon cas, je n'y suis pas arrivé :hein:
Avant de me rendre sur ce topic concernant le disque dur externe WD My  Passport, je l'ai formaté pour pouvoir l'utiliser sur Macintosh. Or en suivant le lien de Richard-deux, ça ne fonctionne pas car les applications (firmware et VCD) ne reconnaissent pas le lecteur (pourtant bien connecté).

Je viens de repartitionné mais ça ne change rien, je dois toujours entrer le mot de passe pour ouvrir le disque dur externe.

Si l'un d'entre vous voit d'où vient le problème, je suis tout ouïe :love:
J'aimerai utiliser ce disque dur externe pour Time Machine ...


----------



## boris_b (27 Juillet 2012)

Alexia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> appelles Digital Western (numéro sur leur site), ils m'ont guidé pas à pas par téléphone pour virer ce virtual cd et depuis, tout va bien, j'ai récupéré la place qu'il prenait et je l'ai définitivement viré du disque dur externe...
> Bon courage



Pour info : 
le numéro de téléphone pour les contacter :
00 31 880 06 21 00

Appel vers les Pays-Bas, je pense, possibilité d'avoir un technicien français au bout du fil.


----------

